# Newbie needing serious help



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

Installed Alpha 2.1 last night. Woke up today to find my wifi is not working in Android. Doing the strobing thing. So I reboot into WebOS to reset my wifi connection there and then reboot into Android to do the same to see if this helps. Now WebOS can't connect to my home wifi automatically like it always has. So I am forced to manually look up my network info and hand type it in. Now internet will connect.

I then shut down so I can reboot into Android and once the screen went black, so did the Touchpad. I was charging the device through an outlet at the time (not sure if it matters). Now the power button on the TP will not do anything. I can't get this to power up. When USB is plugged into the computer it does not recognize device, so running ACMEUninstaller does me no good. I have no clue if I bricked the thing, but I don't see how my actions here could have done that.

Please help! I had a great working dual-device, then wifi wouldn't work, then nothing will now work. I'm stuck with a $100 paper weight right now.


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay, I might have figured a big part of this out. Did the reboot command of power button + home button hold and got the device running again. Just need to figure out why my wifi can't hook-up to my router which it has remembered. IP address just won't connect automatically. In my post above I saw this problem in Android as well as WebOS.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

touchpad_dummy said:


> Okay, I might have figured a big part of this out. Did the reboot command of power button + home button hold and got the device running again. Just need to figure out why my wifi can't hook-up to my router which it has remembered. IP address just won't connect automatically. In my post above I saw this problem in Android as well as WebOS.


Its a fairly common issue with alpha2, I just go into settings-wifi and disable wifi and then enable wifi and it connects again ok.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

cme4oil said:


> Its a fairly common issue with alpha2, I just go into settings-wifi and disable wifi and then enable wifi and it connects again ok.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I have tried that, and its not working. If I jump into the setting --> Wireless & networks --> Wi-Fi setting I see that after I tell the TP to re-enable wifi it keeps jumping from gaining IP address, to remembered sucure with....(not connected at this point), to trying the whole thing again automatically a few times until it finally gives up and just says disconnected. So it repeats this process over and over to no avail. I did reboot my LynksysE2000 dual band router to make sure the issue wasn't with my router. I seem to have a similar problem with WebOS. It has my stored info for this router, but after trying to obtain IP address is just won't connect.

Does this sound normal or not? I have found somewhere that you can clear you wifi info through ADB (android something something) and type in a specific line of coding. I just have no clue how to get to that point on my TP.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

touchpad_dummy said:


> I have tried that, and its not working. If I jump into the setting --> Wireless & networks --> Wi-Fi setting I see that after I tell the TP to re-enable wifi it keeps jumping from gaining IP address, to remembered sucure with....(not connected at this point), to trying the whole thing again automatically a few times until it finally gives up and just says disconnected. So it repeats this process over and over to no avail. I did reboot my LynksysE2000 dual band router to make sure the issue wasn't with my router. I seem to have a similar problem with WebOS. It has my stored info for this router, but after trying to obtain IP address is just won't connect.
> 
> Does this sound normal or not? I have found somewhere that you can clear you wifi info through ADB (android something something) and type in a specific line of coding. I just have no clue how to get to that point on my TP.


Not trying to be mean here, but this really is a well documented issue. There are multiple threads regarding wifi issues. You really don't need to create a new thread, but rather FULLY read all the information that can be found on this and possibly join in one of the already created threads.

Having said that .. the usual solution is as cme4oil mentioned. Turn off and back on Wifi .. sometimes it takes several times. If it doesn't, long press on the connection (your AP listing) and 'forget' that connection. Then try to re-connect (you will have to re-supply your credentials).

Expect this to be an ongoing problem. It is one of the bigger issues that the devs are trying to solve.


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

If the info is in another thread, I would really appreciate a url link so I can read through it. I'm brand new to these forums so I will apologize for any "edict" issues of starting new threads. I'm not a developer so I am learning on the run with the C7 Alpha. Thanks in advance for the url.


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

I may have found wifi thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8064-Wifi-*UPDATED-WITH-WORKAROUNDS*

Hope it works....


----------



## zoidberg_md (Aug 26, 2011)

if the same issue of not connecting thats occurring in Android is occurring in WebOS.. then I have to guess its something you are doing. Do you have any other wireless devices to test with ? Remove the remembered ssid and retry ? Check your wireless password ? Clear your Nand memory on your router ?


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

I have spent the last couple of days trying to fix this and nothing works. I have done everything that I am listing below:

_"HOW DO I CLEAR OUT *ALL* MY WIFI SETTINGS AND START FRESH?
If you find that your wifi is "strobing" on and off, or you wish to completely wipe out all wifi settings, you can do this in one of three ways:
THE "I-DON'T HAVE ADB INSTALLED" WAY:
From the Terminal app.
# rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot
(similar command as above. The # is a prompt-- don't type that part. If you see a $ prompt instead, type "su" (no quotes) and it should become a #)
THE VERY DRAMATIC "I DON"T MIND LOSING *ALL* MY SETTINGS" WAY
Boot into clockworkmod recovery. Do a factory reset. This will remove your wifi settings... along with ALL your personal settings and apps. Only use this if you understand that you will effectively be resetting CM7 to the first time you ran it."_

I have rebooted the CM7 and during the initial install process where I assign email accounts and wifi networks to the TP, I am still getting the non-connection issue. I have been able to get two laptops, an iPhone, a PS3, and webOS (although its slower than it used to be) to connect to my home wifi. Only thing giving me any problems at all with my home wifi is the TP. I have no clue what else to try? I can't seem to get ACMEUninstaller to work, but I am following the same process that I used to run ACMEInstaller just changing with file in the directory I want it to run. Best I can get is a blank line coming up after the command prompt was given, and the USB symbol on my TP just changes to the HP logo in the middle of the screen. Nothing happens after that.

I am willing to completely uninstall CM7 and trying again from scratch, but I can't get ACMEUninstaller to work. I tried restoring the TP thru clockworkmod to factory setting and when CM7 has reloaded, I get the same issue upon initial setting stage of the tablet. I place in the CORRECT wifi password, it seeks IP address, then after seeking for a while is just says "remembered......(something something)" and won't actually connect. I am throwing out a huge HELP to the community here. I will take anything that might make this work. Since I have reset the CM7 to factory status (meaning all my apps and stuff are gone now), I would just love it if someone can tell me how to get ACMEUninstaller to work. If this helps, here is where the file is physically located on my CPU:
c:/--->program files--->palm, inc (same place as the ACME Installer)


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

I have tried another run at ACMEUninstaller. I have followed the steps listed in these forums as explained:

_"HOW DO I COMPLETELY REMOVE THIS ALPHA FROM THE TOUCHPAD?
There is now an ACME Uninstaller (which is subject to the same disclaimers as the alpha 1 installer. Try using at your own risk.) ACME Uninstaller is used almost exactly as the ACMEInstaller was, only unlike the installation process, it is not necessary to copy any files to the TouchPad. To use, simply download and unzip the Uninstaller. Then connect the TouchPad to your computer via USB. Then restart the TouchPad with the volume-up key held until you see the large, white USB logo. Then, issue this command on your Terminal/Command Line on your computer:
$ novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller
As before, the "$" above represents your computer's prompt and should not be typed.
(Note: Depending on whether novacom is in the executation path on your computer, you may need to move the ACMEUninstaller into the same folder or directory as novacom or novacom.exe. Since you have previously run ACME Installer, you should already be familiar with this process)."_

Once in dos, I enter the line:
c:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller 
(BTW I am seeing it listed in the directory and it has data, no "0" next to it)
I get the responce:
failed to connect to server

Not sure what in the world is not working right. The Uninstaller is located in the right place (same area as novacom program). I have reset the TP thru webOS and done the volume up prompt to get to the USB logo before going into dos. I have even done it a couple of times where I sinc the TP as a USB so the computer recognizes it, ejected the TP from the computer, then did the system reset to USB logo.

I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.......


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you reset your router?! Might help.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you reflashed the CM7 Alpha in Clockwork Mod?


----------



## touchpad_dummy (Oct 21, 2011)

Seem to have gotten a signal (for now). We'll see if I can keep it working.....


----------

